# Latest woodburned picture.



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

It's been a while. We've been doing some traveling and I haven't done any carving or wood burning for a long time. 

Saw this pattern in a Lora Irish book. 'Great Book of Dragon Patterns'. Good one to get back into burning.

It's on 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood with multiple coats of clear spray lacquer.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...kind of ironic; a dragon and wood burning.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Heh...kind of ironic; a dragon and wood burning.


Planned irony, Dan.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Iceman567 said:


> Planned irony, Dan.


lol 

Dang , that's nice!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nicely done Ted


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, Ted, very nicely done.

How long would something like that take?


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Yes, Ted, very nicely done.
> 
> How long would something like that take?


Thanks James and everybody else.
That was about 4-5 hrs.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice. Great job.
Bill


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

That is a professional job. Just wicked nice.
tom


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"That was about 4-5 hrs."

30 seconds if the dragon helps...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Iceman567 said:


> It's been a while. We've been doing some traveling and I haven't done any carving or wood burning for a long time.
> 
> Saw this pattern in a Lora Irish book. 'Great Book of Dragon Patterns'. Good one to get back into burning.
> 
> It's on 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood with multiple coats of clear spray lacquer.


Ted,

Your last sentence should read "A professionally rendered masterpiece executed on 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood with multiple coats of clear spray lacquer by a very talented craftsman in the art of pyrography."


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Join Flickr. Numerous wood burning pics there.
Awesome job. rwl7532 is on Flickr.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done! It spotlights the potential of this art form.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Ted,
> 
> Your last sentence should read "A professionally rendered masterpiece executed on 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood with multiple coats of clear spray lacquer by a very talented craftsman in the art of pyrography."


You're hired Mike. I'm coming to you for ALL of my post descriptions.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks fantastic!
I can't even draw a stick figure and make it look like anything recognizable.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

dick in ia said:


> Looks fantastic!
> I can't even draw a stick figure and make it look like anything recognizable.


Dick, you never know what hidden talents you have until you try. Of course lots of time to practice helps.


----------



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

Ted,
Very impressed. You've got my interest! Would appreciate your recommendations for wood burning equipment and instruction.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

luxlarry said:


> Ted,
> Very impressed. You've got my interest! Would appreciate your recommendations for wood burning equipment and instruction.


Larry, I've got a Colwood Detailer woodburner with a few basic tips. Available online at many different sellers.

I am self taught. I have several Lora Irish books related to pyrography. Watched a lot of YouTube videos and burned up a lot of wood. LOL. I've spent many hours practicing with the different tips and different heat settings. Baltic birch plywood or basswood works good for burning.

Enjoy.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Ted congratulations.


----------

